# wpa_supplicant "unknown global field 'network=('"

## Duncan_L

Hi everyone. I'm trying to get wireless networking going on my Acer Aspire One netbook with Gentoo on it. The network I'd liek to connect to uses WPA security so I emerged wpa_supplicant because I was told by the network guide that that was the way to go. So I followed the instructions and configured my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file to look something like this:

 *Quote:*   

> network=(
> 
>   ssid="MY_SSID"
> 
>   key_mgmt="MY_PASSKEY"
> ...

 

Then I went to go /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

and it gives me several lines of output saying "Line x: unknown global field ..." or "Line x: Invalid configuration line ..."

This really surprises me because my config file seems to match up with that suggested by the gentoo Networking Guide so I don't really understand why I'm getting stuff like "Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'network=(" because there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with that to me...

Anyway, maybe I didn't do something right? Can you guys help? Thanks.[/quote]

----------

## rufnut

Hi ,

I seem to have {} where you have ()

Maybe the networking wiki might be out of date ?

I also don't have: update_config=1

Another suggestion is using "wicd", 

which will arrange the files correctly for you, as well as letting you observe other networks easily.

Hope you work it out    :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

are you running baselayout 1 or openrc ?

The syntax is different between the 2 "init" systems.

----------

## exeman

 *Duncan_L wrote:*   

> Hi everyone. I'm trying to get wireless networking going on my Acer Aspire One netbook with Gentoo on it. The network I'd liek to connect to uses WPA security so I emerged wpa_supplicant because I was told by the network guide that that was the way to go. So I followed the instructions and configured my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file to look something like this:
> 
>  *Quote:*   network=(
> 
>   ssid="MY_SSID"
> ...

 [/quote]

Hi, I am new to gentoo and I am having the same problem, I followed the instructions in the gentoo handbook to install gentoo, and the rt73 wiki  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT73 to try to get my wusb54gc card to work with wpa.  I can connect with my wireless card if i do not use wpa but when i try to use wpa i get the same output saying unknown global field.... Any help would be greatly appreciated......Thanks.....

----------

